# Race to sub x Kilominx



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

Well since I do not see a thread for racing to sub x Kilominx I figured that I will start one. I will plan on posting new scrambles every Friday, and I hope that you enjoy competing.

Round 1 scrambles



Spoiler: Kilominx Scramles



1. F2 BL2' flip U R F2 L2' BL BR2' BL flip L F2 L BR BL' BR2 U F2' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' F R' U2'

2. F2 flip U2' R' F2 BR' U2 BL U2 BR flip R2 F2 BL2 BR2 U2 BL2 L2' R2' F2' R U' R2' U2 F' R2' U F2' R2 U2'

3. flip L2' BR2 BL2 U2 F2' L2' flip R U2' F2' BL' L2 BR2' U L2' R2' U R U2' F2 U2 F R2' U F2 R' F

4. R L2 flip R2' U2' F' BR2 BL2 BR' BL2 flip F BL2' U2 L2' F' BR BL' L2 BR U R F2' U2' R F2' R2 U R U' F2 R

5. R2 L2 flip F2 R F' BR2' R BL2 L2 flip F' R2' BL L2 BR2 BL' L2' U2' R2 U2 R F2 R F' U2 R2' F2' U2 F'

6. R2' F' BR2 U2 BL2 U2 L2' U2 flip R2 U2' BR' BL2 L U' L2' BL2 L' U2' F2' U R U2 F U F2' U F2 R2' F2'

7. R2 F2 flip U2 BR2 R' BL BR2 U L' flip U' R2' F BR2' BL L' F' BL2 L2 R F' R F2' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 U2

8. R2 flip U R2' F L2' BR2 R BL2 BR2 flip R2' F' BL2' BR2 R2 BR2 U L2' U F R' U2' R2' F2' R U F2' R' U2 F'

9. R BR2' flip U' R2' F' R BL' BR2 U2' R2' flip F' R' F2 R2 BL2' U' L2 BR2 U2 R2 F U2' R' F2 U' F2 R F2 R U2'

10. R flip U L' F2 U R BL2 U2' F' flip U' R' L2 U2' BR2 U' BL' L2' BL2' R2' F2' U R2' F R2' F' U R2

11. F2' flip R2' BL2' L2 BL BR2' U' flip F2 U' L2 BL2 L F2' L BR2 U' F2' U R F2' R2 U2 R' F2' R F R2

12. BL2 flip R F2' L' F BR2 U2' R' flip R' BR' R BL2 U L2 BR2' BL2' R F R F2 U' F2 R U2' F' R F' U2'


Big thanks to @xyzzy for creating the Kilominx scramble generator, and for your help with getting the scrambles to work for me.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 9, 2018)

y u no random state


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> y u no random state


I apologize for my ignorance, but what are you trying to ask? If you are wondering what scrambles I am using for this, I am using the first four lines from a Megaminx scramble and adding the x2 at the end of each line, if you are okay with that. If you have a scramble generator that I can use or that you know of please let me know and I will switch it out with the ones that I posted. 
This is my first time creating a Race thread so if I forgot to add anything or if I made a mistake please let know and I will fix it right away. Thank you very much.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 9, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> If you have a scramble generator that I can use


(Increasingly convinced that people don't look at my signature at all…) I wrote a kilominx random state scrambler and it's linked in my sig. Click the "Download ZIP" button there, extract the two files in it to the same folder, open the HTML file, check the box that says "use random-state scrambles", then hit the "generate scrambles" button. It will take about a minute to generate the first batch, but subsequent batches will be generated much faster (less than half a second).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> (Increasingly convinced that people don't look at my signature at all…) I wrote a kilominx random state scrambler and it's linked in my sig. Click the "Download ZIP" button there, extract the two files in it to the same folder, open the HTML file, check the box that says "use random-state scrambles", then hit the "generate scrambles" button. It will take about a minute to generate the first batch, but subsequent batches will be generated much faster (less than half a second).


First off I would like to let you know that I DO as a matter of fact read personal signatures and I did click on your kilominx scramble link before I asked about the scrambles. I did not know that there was the ability for downloading until you told me, so please forgive me for not noticing it and having to bother you. 

With that being said, I tried to do as you directed me regarding the scrambles but every time I open the link and click the "random scramble" box and try to generate the scrambles, the page remains blank and no matter how long I wait for the scrambles nothing comes of it. I believe that it has something to do with my PC and lack of knowledge, but if you are able to provide a link with the scrambles or something akin, I would very much appreciate that. I do apologize for bothering you about this, but I sincerely appreciate your time and help.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 11, 2018)

Round 1
Sub 35
avg of 12: 35.64 0/3

Time List:
1. 32.74 
2. 37.91
3. 32.60 
4. 37.35 
5. 36.54 
6. (25.61) 
7. (46.41) 
8. 33.72 
9. 33.70 
10. 38.30 
11. 37.08 
12. 36.48


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 1 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcSmptqXMbBNgv6sHIXHuScmWZczntJHz1W5xhTOrtQ/edit#gid=0
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcSmptqXMbBNgv6sHIXHuScmWZczntJHz1W5xhTOrtQ/edit#gid=0
Race to sub 35:
@cubeshepherd Ao12 35.64 0/3

Round 2 Scrambles:

1. R flip L2' BR2 R2' U2 BL' flip U' L F2' R L2 BR2' BL2' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2' R' U2 R2' F2' R2 F'

2. flip U2' R BL2 L' U2' R BL2' flip L' BR2 U2 BL2' U BL U F R F2' R2 F R' F2' R' U2' F R2'

3. U BL2' flip U2' F U2 L2 F BL' BR' U flip F2 BR U2' BL' BR2' U' L BL2' R F2' R' U2 R U2' R2' F2 U2' R2' F'

4. flip U' BL2' L2' BR BL2 U2' BL' flip U L2 F2 R' BR' BL U L2 BR2' U' F' U2' R2 F U2' R2 F2 R U R2' U2

5. flip U2 F' BL2 BR2' U2 F R flip U2 F U BL2' BR U' BL2' L' U F U R F2' U F2' U R2' U F'

6. flip U2' R' U2 F BR' U' BL' U2' flip U2' R F2 L2' U R2 BL BR' U2 R2' U R F2 R2' U2 F2' U2' R2' F2'

7. L2 U2 R BL2' L2 BR2 R2' flip U2' BR' R BL2' U L2' R2 F' R2 U' R2 U2 R F' U2 R2 U2' 

8. R' flip R2 U2 L' BR2' BL' BR2' flip U BR2 R' F2' L2 U BR' BL L2' R' U2' F2' R F U' F2' R' F R2 U2 F2'

9. BR2 flip U F2 U2 BL2' BR' R' F BL2 flip R2 U2 R2 L2 BR2 U BL2' L2 U F R2' F U' F2' R F2' R U' F' R'

10. L2' BL L2' F L' BR' R flip R L U BL BR2' U2' F' L BR2' R2 F2' R F2' U F2' U2' R2 U2' R' U2

11. R2 U' F2' BL' BR' BL2 BR2 R' flip R2 U2' L BL2' L BR U' L2 U2' F2' U2 F2 R2 U2' R' U2 R2 U F2 R2'

12. U2 BL2 flip U F BL L2' BR BL2' U' BL' flip L' U BR' BL2 U' L2' BL BR2 U2' F2 R' F U2' R2' U2' R U' F R' 

Round 2 ends on (March 23, 2018).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 17, 2018)

Round 2
Sub 35
avg of 12: 33.27 1/3

Time List:
1. 38.31
2. 32.38 
3. 35.65
4. 30.00 
5. 28.19 
6. (21.81) PB
7. 31.97 
8. (39.69)
9. 37.19 
10. 33.71 
11. 28.38
12. 36.91


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 2 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcSmptqXMbBNgv6sHIXHuScmWZczntJHz1W5xhTOrtQ/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 35
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 33.27 1/3

Round 3 scrambles:
1.R2 flip U2' R2 L' BL2' BR U' BR' R2' flip R L BL' L2 U2 BR BL2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U R F U2 R' U R U2'

2. U2' R2 BR2' U2 R F' L' flip R2' BR U2 R BR2' BL' U' L2' F U2 F' U2' R2' F2 R' U' R2 U' F U

3. R2' L2 flip R2' U' L' U2 BL2 L' U' flip U BL L2' F R L2 BL BR2 R U2 R2 U2' F2 R' U2' R U' R' U'

4. flip U BR2 U2' L F2 U' F' BR flip BL2' BR2 U' F' L2 U BL F2 U' F' U2' F' U2' F' R2' U' F' R2' F

5. R2 flip R2' F L F2 BL' L2 U2' BR' flip U F BR2 BL2 U R2 L' U2' BR2 R2' F2' R2 F2' U2' F2 R' F2 U2' R2' F2' U2'

6. U BL2' BR U2' F U R2 flip R2 BL2' U' BR2 BL2 U' L2' BR2' R2 F2 R2' F U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2'

7. U F2 flip U F BR2 R2' U L' F2' flip R2 U' R2 L2 U2' BR2' BL2 U L2' R' U' F2' R F' U R' U F U R2' U2' 

8. L2' flip U BL' U2' F' BL2' BR BL2 BR2' flip F2 U2 R' BL2' BR2 U L BL' R2' F U2' F U2' F2 R' F2 R F2' U F2

9. BL2' flip U2' BL' L2 BR R2' U L flip BR U2' L2' U2 BR BL2' L' BL2 U2' F2 R' U F U R2' F2' U F R2 U2'

10. R2 flip F BR2' U R' L2' BL' BR flip R BR' BL' U F' L2 BR BL U2' F' R2' U' F U F2 U R2 F U2 F2'

11. U R2 BL' U2 F2 U' R2 F flip L' F2' BL L U2 BL' BR2 BL2' R F' U2 R2 F2' R2' F2' R' U R' F2

12. F2 BL2 flip U BR2' BL2' U BR' BL L2 BR' flip R L' F2 U L BL2 U2 BR2 U2' F' R2' U' F R U2' R2' F2' R U' F 

Round 3 will end on (March 30th).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 25, 2018)

Round 3
Sub 35
avg of 12: 32.64 2/3

Time List:
1. 31.69
2. 27.22 
3. (39.75)
4. 38.90
5. 31.92 
6. 29.70 
7. 36.14
8. 26.67 
9. 35.29 
10. (25.07) 
11. 33.62 
12. 35.29


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Round 3 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcSmptqXMbBNgv6sHIXHuScmWZczntJHz1W5xhTOrtQ/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 35
@cubeshepherd Ao12 32.74 2/3

Round 4 Scrambles:

1. flip F R' U' R2 F L' U2 flip BR' BL BR2 R2' BR BL2' U2' L' U2 F' U' F2' R2' F' R2 U2' R' F' R2' F'

2. R2 L2 flip U2' R' F' BR' BL2 BR2 R BR2 flip U F' U2' BL BR2 U' F' L BL2' F U2' R' F2' R2' F2' U' R U2' R2' F2

3. R2' flip R' U2' R' L BL U2 flip U2' F2' R2 F' L BL2' L BL R2 U2 R2' F R' F2' R2 U2 F R' U R2'

4. U2 F BR U L' U R' flip U R2' F R2' U2 L2' BR2' BL2' R2' F2 R2 F' R2' U2' R' F2 U' R U' R2

5. R F2 flip L U R' BR2 U2 BR2' flip F L' BL2 U2 BL2 L' BL2 BR U R F2 R2' F2' R U2' R U R U F2'

6. BL2 flip R F' L2 F' U2 L2' F2 flip R U' L2 F' BR2' U' BL2' BR2 U R2' U F2' R U2 F' R2' U2' R' F U2'

7. U2' BR' BL2 L2 F U2' L' F' flip U2 F U2 F BR2 BL' L U' R F2 U2 F' U2' F2' R' U2 F 

8. R2 flip U' R2 F2' U' F2' L2 F2' BL' flip R2 BL BR' R' BR2' BL2' L2' U2 F2' U' F2' R2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 R U2 R'

9. R2 flip U' R2' BL2 U2 F BL2' BR2' U2' flip U R U2' F2' BL2' BR' U L2' BR2' U2 F2 U F2' U' F2 U' F' R2' F U2 R

10. flip R U2' BR' U2 L BL2 U2' flip R2 BL' BR' BL2 BR2' BL' L2' R U' F R U' F' R2 U2 R2 F2 R F'

11. U L2 flip R2 F' BL2 L' U2' BL2 BR' flip U' F2' L2' BR2 U BL2' BR U2 L2' R2 F2' U2 F' R2' F2' U' R2' F' R' F2

12. U2' F2 R2 BR2 U' F BL2 U' flip R2 L2 U2' BR' U BR2' U2' BL' U2 F' U R' F' U2' R2' F2 R F' R 

Round 4 will end on (April 6).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 5, 2018)

Round 4
Sub 35
avg of 12: 27.00 3/3 Time to move on to sub 25 or so next week. 

Time List:
1. 28.25
2. 29.11 
3. 24.87 
4. 28.79 
5. (31.90) 
6. 30.01 
7. 26.32 
8. 23.96 
9. (20.15) 
10. 24.70 
11. 24.20 
12. 29.74


----------



## Parker Z (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 4
Sub 42
Average of Twelve: 40.346 (1/3)

1. 44.689
2. 33.864
3. 42.095
4. 39.932
5. 44.697
6. 36.496
7. 39.78
8. (48.481)
9. 43.6
10. (32.954)
11. 42.251
12. 36.052


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Parker Z said:


> Round 4
> Sub 42
> Average of Twelve: 40.346 (1/3)
> 
> ...


Yey! Someone else has joined the Kilominx thread I actually forgot to add new scrambles last night, but I am glad that I waited until now.

On a different note, I am happy to see that you are able to make it to the "Colorado Qualifier 2018", and I look forward to seeing you then.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 4 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcSmptqXMbBNgv6sHIXHuScmWZczntJHz1W5xhTOrtQ/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 42
@Parker Z Ao12: 40.34 1/3 Well done and nice single. Keep it up.

Race to sub 35
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 27.00 3/3 Time to move on to sub 25 for next week.

Round 5 scrambles:

1. BR2' flip U' F2' BL U2 L BR2' R2' U flip U' BR' BL' L2 BR2' BL2' BR2' R2' U' R2 F2' U2' F2 U2 F U' F2

2. U BR2 R2' BL BR' BL' U2' R2 flip U2 R2' F2 R BR2 BL' R U2' R2' F U' R' F2' R2 U2' R2' F R

3. R' L2 BR2' U BL2 L' BR2' flip BL2' BR2' U' BL2 L' BL BR2' U2 R F2' R2 F2' U2' F' U' F' U2 F2 U'

4. R flip U L' U' R2 BL U' BL U2' flip U2 F' BL' L2' U BR2' U2' BL2 U2 F' R2 U2' R F U' R2' F2' U2' R U2

5. R2' flip U2 BR BL' BR R2 BL flip U2 F2' BR2 R' BL2' U2 L2' BL2' F2' U' R' F2' U2 R2 U' R U F2' R' F'

6. L2 flip U' F2' L' BL2' L U F' flip R F' L2' F' U BL BR BL L2 U F U2 F' U2 F2' U2 R F2' R2 F2 U'

7. R flip R2' BR2 BL' BR' BL2' L U' flip F2 U2' BR2' R2' F2' U' L2' BL2' U2 F2 U2' R2 U' F2 U' F' U2' F2' U F 

8. flip BL' U' L2' F BL' L2 BL' flip L2 U BR BL' BR U L' F' R2 U' F R F R2 U F2' R F2

9. R F BL' L' F2 R2 BL2' U2 flip U R2 L2 U2 BR' BL L2' F' U R' F' U' F2' R2' U2 F2 R2' U'

10. BL2 flip U R2 BL2 L U2' F2' R' BL2' flip U2 F' R2 L2' U' BL2 L BR BL2' U F U2' R' F' R' U2 R2' F2 U R U2

11. R flip F' U' L' F2 R F2' BL' flip L2 BL' U' L2 F2 BR U2' BL2 F2 R2' F' U2' F2' R' U R U2 F2 R

12. flip R2' F2' BR R BR2' R BR2 flip U' BR U2 R2' BL2' U L2' BR' U F2 R' U' R2' U' F2 R U2 R2 U F 

Round 5 will end on (April 13). Good luck to all the will be competing this week.


----------



## Parker Z (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 5
Sub 42
Average of Twelve: 38.5 (2/3)

1. 35.217
2. 39.368
3. 34.44
4. 37.922
5. (43.944)
6. 40.448
7. (32.951)
8. 39.295
9. 39.174
10. 38.264
11. 39.46
12. 41.409

Thank you for the compliment on my 32 second single. I got another one this time!
Nice job to you too!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 5
Sub 25
avg of 12: 26.64 0/3 Way to many counting 28+ solves, but I did get a PB single.

Time List:
1. 23.36
2. 28.55 
3. 24.72 
4. 28.09 
5. 23.22 
6. 24.50
7. (18.79) 
8. 28.17
9. 24.78 
10. 32.13 
11. (33.61) 
12. 28.91


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

First off I am really sorry for the delay in posting new scrambles. This weekend since Friday has been a bit long and I completely forgot to get new scrambles.

Round 5 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcSmptqXMbBNgv6sHIXHuScmWZczntJHz1W5xhTOrtQ/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 42
@Parker Z Ao12: 38.5 2/3 Great job and keep it up. One more week for you to get sub 42 and then graduate from that. 


Race to sub 25 
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 26.64 0/3

Round 6 Scrambles:
1. R2 L2 flip BR R2' BL BR2' R BR2' BL flip U R' F2 BR2' R BL' BR2 U' L2' U' F U2' F U' F U2 R2 U' F' U2' R' F'

2. R L' flip U2 L F R2' F L2 BL2' flip R L2 F2' R2 BL2 U L2' BL2' BR' R' F2 U R2' U' F U2' F2 U2 F U2 F2'

3. U R' F' U2' F2' R' U R2 flip R2' F L2 BL L' U2' L2 BR2' U F2 U' F2 R F R' U2 R2 F' R U

4. F' flip U2 F2' L2' BL2' U2' BR2 U BR flip U' L2' BL U' L2' U BR U2 F2' R U R2' U2' R2 F' U2' F U2' F

5. F2 flip R' F' BL2' BR2' R2 U' L flip R2 U2 F2 U2 BR BL' BR BL' U2 R2' F' R' U2' F2' R2 F2 R2' U R U2'

6. U2 L2' F' L BR' BL2' U' L2 flip U' BR2 R F' BL2' L2' BR' BL U' R2' U2' F2 U2' F2' R2 U2 R F U2 F2'

7. BL2' U' R' L U2 F2' BR' flip U L BL2 BR U2 L2 BL' L2 U F U' F R' U2 F R2' F U2 F2' U2 

8. R2 flip U2 R' U2 BR2' R' U BR2' flip BR U BL2 U BR2' BL2' L2 BL' U F' U2 F2' U' R2' U' F2' U2 R' F2' U' F2

9. flip F' BL2' U2' L' U' L2 flip R U2' L' U2' BL2 L2' BL' BR U' F U2' R2 F2 R U2 F' U R U

10. R L2 flip BR' R2' BL2' U2 R BR2 U' flip L2' BR BL BR U2' L BR2' BL2' F2 R2' F2' U2' R2' U' R2 F' R U2 F2 U'

11. flip L2 BR U BL2' U2 L U' flip U L' U2 R2' BL BR2 U2' L' U F' R2' U2 R2' U' R2' U' F R2 U' R'

12. L2 flip U F' R BL U BR' U' BR flip R F2 U2' R2 L BL2 U2' BR BL2' F' U2 R2' U2' F R2 U2' F R2 

Round 6 will end on (April 20). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Parker Z (Apr 16, 2018)

Round 6
Sub-42
Average of Twelve: 33.965 3/3 Next week I will probably try sub-35.

Times List:
(40.916)
39.152
33.506
(28.29)
32.996
33.514
36.9
36.752
32.178
31.334
34.228
29.086


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 18, 2018)

Round 6 
Sub 25
avg of 12: 27.70 0/3 Well that was a really bad average. 

Time List:
1. 26.64
2. 25.96 
3. (33.68) 
4. 25.73 
5. 29.14 
6. 26.46 
7. 29.50 
8. 30.71 
9. 27.92 
10. (25.61) 
11. 28.57 
12. 26.41


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 6 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcSmptqXMbBNgv6sHIXHuScmWZczntJHz1W5xhTOrtQ/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 42
@Parker Z Ao12: 33.96 3/3 Congratulations on graduating sub 42. Great job on you improvement and keep it up. 

Race to sub 25 
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 27.70 0/3

Round 7 Scrambles:
R L2 flip R2' F2 U2' BL' L2' F U' R flip U BR' BL2 L U F2 BR2 BL' L2' U R U2' R F2 U F' R2' U F2 U2' F2

flip U2' BL2 U R' U2 BR2 BL' flip BR' U2 R2 BL2' L2 BR2' U2 BL U2 R' U F' R2' F2 R2' F U2 R2' U2' R2

F' flip U' R' L' U BL2 BR R2' BL2 flip U2 BR R2 BL BR2 BL2 U2 BR2 U F' R2' F2 U2' F2 U' F' U2 R F2 R2'

flip L BR BL2' U2' R2 BR BL2 flip F BL2' U' L2' BL2 BR' U2 F2 U F' R2 F R2 F2' R2 U' F2'

R F2 flip L2 BL' U' BR2 U' R2' L' flip U R U2 BL2 L' BR2 R2' BR2 F R2 F U' R U2 R2' F2' R' U2 R2' F2'

flip R2 BR R2 F R' F2' L' flip F2' BR2 U2 L2 F U2' BL2 BR2' R F' U2 F U2 R2 F U' R2 F R U2

R L2 U' L BL2' U2 F2 L2' flip U R2 L2 F' U F2' BL2 U2' BR U F2' U' R2 F' R2 U' R' F2 R2' U2 R' 

R2 flip U R2' F' BR' U2 R2' L2 BL flip U BL' L' BR2 U' BL2 U2 L' BR F2 R U' F' R2 U F U F' U' R2'

R' flip R' BR R2 U' F2' R2 U flip U2 L2' BR' R' BR' U' BL2 U2' R F2 R F2 R' F U2' F R' F'

BR2' R2' F' BR R2 BL BR' flip R' BL2' U' L2 BL2' U2' R2 BR' U2 R' F' R F2' U' R F U2 R' F2' U' R'

R flip U L2' U2' F2' R2 BL' U2 flip U2 R BL U2 F2 L' BL2 L' BR2' U R2 U2' R F' U2' R2' F' R2 F2' R2' F

BL2 flip U2' R F2' R2' U L2' BL' flip F2 U2 BR BL2' L' U2 BR BL U F U' R2' U F' U2' R2 F U2' F2 R2


Round 7 will end on (April 27). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Parker Z (Apr 22, 2018)

Round 7
sub-34
Average of Twelve: 32.609 1/3

Time List:
30.628
33.318
30.258
36.802
33.874
30.124
(26.346)
29.456
(36.852)
33.448
32.454
35.724


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

Round 7
Sub 25
avg of 12: 24.50 1/3

Time List:
1. 21.61
2. 25.88 
3. 24.74 
4. (29.92) 
5. 24.38 
6. 25.72 
7. (20.50) 
8. 24.01 
9. 25.38 
10. 25.73 
11. 24.20 
12. 23.30


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 7 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcSmptqXMbBNgv6sHIXHuScmWZczntJHz1W5xhTOrtQ/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 34
@Parker Z Ao12: 32.60 1/3 Great job on your improvement. Before I know it you will be faster then me, which would be great...for you

Race to sub 25 
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 24.50 1/3

Round 8 Scrambles:

1. L BR' BL2' U2 BL' U' BL2 flip U2' R2' BL L' BR2' BL2 U2 BL2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2' R U2 R F2 R2 U'

2. R flip U' R2' BR2 BL U R' BR flip U2 R2 BL2' L2 F BR BL2' L2 U' R2 F U2 R' U F2 R F2' R2 F2 U' F'

3. R2 flip R BL2' U2' L BR' R U' flip R2' L F2' L BR2' R BR2' BL2' U F2 R2 F2' R F2' U2 F2 U' R2 U' R

4. R flip U' R F' BR' BL' L2 U2' flip R2 BR2 R2 U L2' BL2' BR2' U F2' U2 F U' R U2' R2 F2' R' F2'

5. R BL2 flip U2' R2 F2' R BL L2 U' BL' flip F L F2' U' R2' BR2 BL' L2' R2' U2' R F2 R U F2' U F2' U' R' U

6. flip U' L BR2 BL' U2' R' L2 F2' flip U' F2 BL2' L' BR2 BL2' U' BR U R2' U2' R F2' R U2' R2' U' F2' R2' F2' R'

7. R BR2 flip L2 F2 U2 L' U' BR2' BL' flip R U2 BL2 L' F2 L2' BR2 BL2 BR U R2 F2 U2' R2 F2 R2 F R' F2' U F2'

8. F2 BL2 flip U2' L2 F2' U2 BR2' U' BR2 flip U F2 BR2' U2 L BL' L2 BR2' U R2' U2 F2' R U F2 R2' U2 R2 U R2

9. R' flip BR2' U' F' R BR R2 F2' flip BR R2' U2 BL2' L2' BR2' BL' U F2' U2' F2 U' R2 U2' R2 F' U' F2

10. R flip U' L2' F2 R2 L U2 F BL' flip R U2' R2' BL2' U2 F' L2 BR' BL R' U2 R2' U2 R U2 F' R F2 U' R2' U'

11. flip R F R2' F2 L2' BL' L U2' flip F' L' F2 R2' U L2 BL BR2' R' F U2 F2 U2 R U F' U' R2 F2 R2'

12. flip U L2' BL2 L2' F' U2 L2 U flip U2 BL2 L F2 BR2 BL2 L BL R F2' U' R' U R' F' R' F2' U F2' U


Round 8 will end on (May 4th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Parker Z (May 2, 2018)

Round 8
Sub 34
Average of twelve: 31.368 2/3

Time List:
29.906
30.102
(26.614)
35.76
31.478
28.732
31.352
(45.702)
33.276
29.97
26.85


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 3, 2018)

Round 8
Sub 25
avg of 12: 23.24 2/3

Time List:
1. (19.60)
2. 24.30 
3. 25.92 
4. 23.68 
5. 24.94 
6. 21.04 
7. 24.31 
8. 21.16 
9. (26.16) 
10. 22.93 
11. 22.28 
12. 21.81


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 7, 2018)

Round 8 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcSmptqXMbBNgv6sHIXHuScmWZczntJHz1W5xhTOrtQ/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 34
@Parker Z Ao12: 31.36 2/3 Really nicely done and one week left before you graduate, so keep it up. 

Race to sub 25 
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 23.24 2/3

Round 9 Scrambles:
1. flip R L2' F2 L' U2' R2 L' flip R F BL2' L' U2' BL' L2 BR2 R2 U F' R U' F2 U2 R2' F R2' F2'

2. F2' U2 L2 F2' L' F' R flip U R2' U L2 U F U2 BR2 BL2 U2 R2' F2' R U2' R2 F' U2 R U2 F R U'

3. R flip U R2' BR2 U2 R U' F2' BL flip U2 L' U2' F2' L2 BR' BL2 U R U2 R2' U2 R F2' U2 R2 F' R' U

4. U F2 flip R' L2' U' BR2' R U2' R2' flip L2' BR' BL2 U' F2 L2' BR2 R' U2 F U R2 U2' F R2' U2 F U2'

5. R2 flip R2 U2 BL' L U2' BR flip R2' L F L BL2 BR BL2' L R U2' F R2 U2' F R2 F2 U' F' R2 F2

6. R flip U2' R2' L U' L2 U2 L flip U R2' F' BL2 U L2' BR2' BL U2 R2 U' R2' F R2' F2' R U F' U F2'

7. BL2 flip R F L2 BL2' U2 BR2' U BR flip F L2' F2' BL2 L U2 BR R2' U2' R2' F2 R2' F2 R2 F' R' F2 U

8. R L2 flip R2 F2' U' L2 BR BL2' U flip F BR2' R F2' U2 BL2 U' L' U2 R2' U2' R2 U' F' R2 F' R F R' U

9. flip U BL2 U BR2' U2 R' BL2 flip F2' L2 BR2' BL2 BR BL2 U2' BR2' U' R2' U2' R' U2' F2 R U R U R2' U2'

10. F2' R U2 BR2' U' BR2' flip U L' BR2' BL U' L2' BL' U BL2 U2' R2' F2' R2 U R U' F2' R2' U2 R2 F

11. R' flip BL' L' F BR2' R2' U flip U F2 L' F2' BL2 L2 U2' R2' U R2 U' F' U F2 R' U' R' U'

12. R' flip U2' R U2 BR2' R BL flip U2 BL2 U2' BL U BR2' BL L2' U2 R' U2' F' U2' R2 U R U2' F2


Round 9 will most likely end on (May 11th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Parker Z (May 7, 2018)

Round 9
Sub 34 
Average of 12: 32.253 3/3

Time List:
(39.238)
30.698
30.234
30.776
33.51
30.86
29.3
37.176
38.112
29.33
(28.55)
32.536


----------



## Cuberstache (May 7, 2018)

Could someone please tell me how to interpret these scrambles? I'm pretty good at kilominx, and I'd like to join this thread. However, I usually just do shortened megaminx scrambles, and I don't know what to do with the word "flip".


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 7, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> Could someone please tell me how to interpret these scrambles? I'm pretty good at kilominx, and I'd like to join this thread. However, I usually just do shortened megaminx scrambles, and I don't know what to do with the word "flip".


Hey, I am glad that you would like to join this race thread. In regards to what the flip means, it means do a X2.
Good luck with your average, and I hope that you enjoy it.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 7, 2018)

Round 9
Sub 23
Average of 12: 22.974 1/3
22.596
19.774
24.524
23.399
21.699
(DNF (21.600)) Thought it was a PLL skip. Was not a PLL skip.
21.665
31.847
22.066
(19.533)
20.798
21.369

This average should have been way better - 21.949 without the DNF. I'm quite happy with this though, considering I haven't picked up my kilominx in a few months. After I graduate sub-23, I can probably get sub-20 with practice. I was already considering doing kilominx at the next comp I organize (First one was this Saturday)


----------



## Cuberstache (May 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey, I am glad that you would like to join this race thread. In regards to what the flip means, it means do a X2.
> Good luck with your average, and I hope that you enjoy it.


Hey, congrats on winning the weekly competition! That's really good! This week I plan to do most of the events instead of just megaminx, lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 8, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> Hey, congrats on winning the weekly competition! That's really good! This week I plan to do most of the events instead of just megaminx, lol


Thank you very much for that complement. I hope that all goes well for you in the weekly competition, and now I will have competition in Kilominx with you most likely competing in it, so good luck with that.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thank you very much for that complement. I hope that all goes well for you in the weekly competition, and now I will have competition in Kilominx with you most likely competing in it, so good luck with that.


Oh yeah, I saw you won kilominx by like 12 seconds. Not this time


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 8, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> Not this time


"gulp!"


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 9, 2018)

Round 9
Sub 25
avg of 12: 23.37 3/3 Time to move on to sub @CuberStache 

Time List:
1. 23.95 
2. (27.89) 
3. 26.53 
4. 19.57 
5. 24.28 
6. 24.70 
7. (17.99) 
8. 21.73 
9. 23.11 
10. 25.28 
11. 23.94 
12. 20.65


----------



## Cuberstache (May 9, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 9
> Sub 25
> avg of 12: 23.37 3/3 Time to move on to sub @CuberStache
> 
> ...


LOL! Great single, better than my PB!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 9, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> LOL! Great single, better than my PB!


Thanks! What is your Kilominx PB?


----------



## Cuberstache (May 9, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thanks! What is your Kilominx PB?


18.03 lol
What's yours?


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 9, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> 18.03 lol
> What's yours?


Cool! That still a really good single. Mine is 17.39


----------



## Cuberstache (May 9, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Cool! That still a really good single. Mine is 17.39


Nice! Have you ever gotten a last layer skip on kilominx? I haven't... I'm doing 6x6 for the weekly comp right now. Have you started it yet?


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 9, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> Nice! Have you ever gotten a last layer skip on kilominx? I haven't... I'm doing 6x6 for the weekly comp right now. Have you started it yet?


I have only ever gotten 1 out of the 300+ solves.
Good luck with your 6x6 average, I hope that it goes well. I have done 6x6 for this week with a 2:52.40 average.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 9, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I have only ever gotten 1 out of the 300+ solves.
> Good luck with your 6x6 average, I hope that it goes well. I have done 6x6 for this week with a 2:52.40 average.


Alright, I'm on the last solve after getting a PB single on the fourth. I'll let you know what my average is.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 9, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> Alright, I'm on the last solve after getting a PB single on the fourth. I'll let you know what my average is.


2:48.409 average, 2:31.569 single. No parities, and I may have misscrambled but


Spoiler: 6x6 Weekly Scramble



there was a free orange bar


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 12, 2018)

Round 9 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcSmptqXMbBNgv6sHIXHuScmWZczntJHz1W5xhTOrtQ/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 34
@Parker Z Ao12: 32.25 3/3 Congratulations on graduating sub 34. Keep up the great improvement. 

Race to sub 25 
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 23.37 3/3

Race to sub 23
@CuberStache Ao12: 22.97 1/3 Very nicely done and keep it up.

Round 10 Scrambles:
1. R U' L' F2 BL2 U L2' flip U2' BL2' L' BL' BR U2 BR2' BL2 U2 R2' F2 U R2' U2 R' F2' U2 R2 F2 R F'

2. flip R' L2' U2' BR2' BL2' L2 BL flip U F2' R2 F2 L U BL BR' U2 R2 F2' U2' R' F U2 R' U R' F2'

3. F2 flip R2 BR2 R2' U2' BR U2 R flip R F2' U BL2 L2 BR U BL2 U2 R' U' R2 U2' F2' R F2' R' U2' F2' R

4. flip L2' F' U2' BL' BR' BL L flip U2 L BR2 U' BL2' U2 L' BL2' U F2 U2' R2 F2' U2' R2' U2 F2 R F2 U

5. flip U2' F BL BR2' U' L BR' flip L U2 F2' BR2 BL2 U' L2' BL F R2 F' R2 F2' U' R2' U2 F' R2'

6. R flip U F' R F2' U R2' BR' flip BL' BR2 R2 F2' BL2' L2 BL U2' R2' F2' U' F U2 F2 U F2 U R2' U'

7. R2' L2 flip BL' BR2 U2' F2' R2 BL' U2' BR' flip BL U2 L' U2 BR BL2' U R2 F' R U2 R2 U2 F2' U' F2' R2 U2 

8. BL2 flip U F L' BL' U2' R' L' flip U R2' BR2' U2 R BR U2 L2' BL2' U R U2' R F2 R2' U' F2 R2' U2 F2' R' U2'

9. L' flip U F2 U2 BR2' BL2' L BR BL' flip R' BR2' BL' L2 BL2' L2 BL L U2 F' R' U' R' U2' F2 R2' F2 U' R' U

10. R2' flip R2 BR2' U2 BL' U' R' flip R F2' L2' F R L BL U2' BR2 U F' R U2' F2' R2 U F2 R2' F2 R F'

11. U L2' flip BR' U2 BL L2' BL2 BR' U' flip U R' BL2' L2 BR2' BL U2' L2' F R' U' R2 F2' R U2' F2 U F' U2' F'

12. R2 BR2' flip U2' R2' U2 F2 BR2' BL L' F2' flip U2 F2' R2 U2 R BL2 U L' BR2' U2' R U2 R2' F' U' F2' U' F2 R' F



Round 10 will most likely end on (May 18th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## CubicOreo (May 14, 2018)

Round 10
Race to sub-35
Average of 12: 37.55 (I need to practice...)

1. 40.89
2. 50.61
3. 38.11
4. 36.32
5. 31.66
6. 39.67
7. 33.02
8. 38.81
9. 37.09
10. 37.53
11. 42.40
12. 28.53

At least I got a good single


----------



## Parker Z (May 14, 2018)

Round 10
Sub 32
Average of 12= 31.216 1/3

Time List:
32.254
28.324
(24.488)
36.848
27.652
31.958
27.556
31.428
(37.33)
36.654
29.916
29.572


----------



## Cuberstache (May 15, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 10 will most likely end on (May 18th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


Round 10
Sub-23
Ao12: 22.802 2/3
(20.200)
22.677
21.234
(26.201)
22.815
20.332
24.068
23.546
22.067
24.222
22.533
24.523

Not bad. Got a PB single while warming up (16.926). Time to do the weekly comp and beat @cubeshepherd


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 18, 2018)

Round 10
Sub 23
avg of 12: 23.02 0/3 So close but no defeat over @CuberStache 

Time List:
1. 23.67 
2. (18.10) 
3. 23.33 
4. 22.42 
5. 21.73
6. 23.33 
7. 22.31 
8. 24.23 
9. (25.56)
10. 24.00 
11. 22.51 
12. 22.62


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 20, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to first off apologize for not having new scrambles up yet, but there is a legit reason for that namely, I have been really really busy these last 48+ hours and I have not had anytime to post new scrambles or anything for that matter on these forums. I will try to get new scrambles posted tomorrow and if I do not then it will be on Monday.

Also, I have a 2 day competition next weekend (May 26-27) and so I will be posting scrambles for this week and next week since I do not think that I will be able to do that this coming Friday, and also since I will be posting new scrambles late, it will give you plenty of time to compete in both weeks, just please make sure to put the round number in your post.

Thank you all for being patient with me and I do apologize again for the delay in getting new scrambles posted.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

Round 10 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcSmptqXMbBNgv6sHIXHuScmWZczntJHz1W5xhTOrtQ/edit#gid=0

I have added two weeks of scrambles because this weekend I will not have time to post new scrambles so that is why there are two weeks worth of scrambles. Just please do them in order and put the round number that you do. Thanks for understanding and for your patience with me in the delay for new scrambles.

Race to sub 35
@CubicOreo Ao12: 37.55 0/3 Although you did not get your goal for this week, I am glad that you have joined this thread and it is great to have you here. So Welcome.

Race to sub 32
@Parker Z Ao12: 31.21 1/3 Great job and keep on getting sub your goals. You have yet to be over you goal since you have joined this thread, so keep that up.

Race to sub 23
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 23.02 0/3 So close but not goal.

@CuberStache Ao12: 22.81 2/3 Great job on once again getting your goal. One more week left in order to graduate so keep up the great streak.



Spoiler: Round 11 Screambles



1. flip U' R' F2' U F' U2' F' flip U R2 BL2' U2' BR2 U' L BL2' R2 F2' U2 R2 U2 F2' R U2 F2 U2'

2. L2' flip R U2' BL2' L F2' U' F2' BR flip U2 R2' L' BR2 BL2 L' BR2' U BR2 R2' F R U R2 F2 U R U2' F U R2'

3. R2 flip U R L2 U F2 R L' U flip L' BL2 U' L BL' L2' BR2 F2' U2 R2 U' F2 R2' U F U2 F U2 F

4. BR' U F L2 F' U flip U R' BR R' BR2' U F2' L2' U2 R2' U2' R2' U' R2' F2' R' F' U' F2'

5. F2 BL2 flip BR2' R' F' U2' L2 U L2 flip F2' L2 BL2' U BR' BL2' BR2 U2' R2' F2' U R' F2' U2 R2 U2 R' F' R2' F2'

6. F2' L2 F2' BR2' U2' R BR flip L F BL U2' L2 BR BL2' L' U F' U R2 F R' F2' U2 R' U2 R2 U2' R2'

7. U L2 BR2' R' BL' L BR2 U' flip U' F2 BR R' BR2' U2' BL2 L' BR2' R F' U' R2' U R2 U2 R2' F' R2' F2 R'

8. R L2 flip U F' BL2 BR' R2 F' U R2 flip R' BL2' U L F BL2' L2 F U' F U2' R2' U' R F2 U R' F2 U'

9. R L2 BR2' U R U flip U R2 L2 U2' BL2' BR R' BR2' U2 R2 U F2 R2' U2 F' U2 R' U' R'

10. BR2 flip R2 U2 L' U2 F2' U' L2' flip U R L2 U2' L2' BR U2' BL2' BR F' U2 F2' U2' F' R2' U' R F2 R U'

11. flip U R2' U2 F R2 U2 F2' flip U F2' R' L2 F2 BL' L2 BR BL2 R2 U F2' R2' F' U' F R F U2 R2 F'

12. flip U2 BR2 U' F2 R L F2 U' flip U2' BL2' U F L2 BR2' U2' BL' U2 R2' F' R2' F2 R' F2' U R' F R2





Spoiler: Round 12 Scrambles



1. F2 BL2 flip U L2 U2' BR2 BL2' U BL U flip U' BR' BL' L2 U R2 BR2' U2' F2 R U2' R2' F' U' R2 U' F2 R2' U

2. F2 BL2 U2' F2 BL L U flip U2' BL2' BR2' U F L2 U2' BL2 BR R2' U2 F2 U F R2 U2' F2 R2 F U2

3. R2 L2 flip U2' L BL2' L U R2 BR2' flip U R2 L2' U2 BR' BL2 U' L' R' F2' U2' R2' U2' R2 F' R2' F U

4. F2' flip R' F2 BL2 L2' BR2' U2 L2' flip BL2 BR2 R' U BL L2' BL BR2 R' U2' F2' U R2 U2 R2 U2 F2' U2 R2 F2

5. L2 flip R F BL2' BR2 R2' BR2 U2' R flip R F2' R2 BR2' R' BL2' L' BR BL2 R2' U F2' U2 R2' F2 U2' R2' F' U2 F2' R2'

6. flip L2' U' BR2' R' U R' flip R L2 U2 BL2 U BR U BR F U' R F U2' F U2' F' R' F2 U'

7. F2' flip U2 BL2' L2 BR2 BL2' U2 R flip U2' L' BL U2 R2' F2 L2 BR2 U2' R' U2 R' F2' U' R F2 U R

8. R2' flip U R U2' R2 U L' BL' flip U R' U R F' BR2' U L2 R2' U' F R2 U' F' R' F U' F2 R U2'

9. F2 BL2 flip U2' BR' BL2 U L2 U2' flip U L2 U2 BL' U L' BR F2' R2' U2 R F R U2' R F2 U2 R2'

10. BL2 flip U BL2 U2' L' U2 R2' F2 L2' flip U2' R' L2' BR2' U' BR2' BL2' L2' U2 R' F U2' R' F2' U2' F2 R2' F2 U F2

11. R L2 flip R2 BR BL U BL U2 flip U BL2 BR' R2 F2' L2' BL BR2 R2 U' F' U R2' U2 R2' F2 U2' R F2

12. L flip U2 BR' U F2 BR2 BL2 U' BR2 flip R2 BL2' L2' F2 R L U2' BR2' BL2 U2 F R' U2 R2' U2 F2' U' F



Round 11 and 12 will most likely end on (June 1st). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## CubicOreo (May 23, 2018)

Round 11
Race to sub 35
Average of 12: 33.82

1. 34.31
2. 32.88
3. 32.81
4. 30.09
5. 28.01
6. (25.49)
7. 35.99
8. (45.89)
9. 29.61
10. 43.87
11. 33.81
12. 36.80


----------



## Cuberstache (May 25, 2018)

Round 11
Race to sub-23
ao12: 21.206 3/3

20.276
(16.862) PB!
22.450
22.314
19.174
21.636
22.831
22.762
20.811
19.583
(24.258)
20.221

I can't believe all my times except one were sub-23. That's sooo good. I guess next week I'll move on to sub-22.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 25, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> I can't believe all my times except one were sub-23. That's sooo good. I guess next week I'll move on to sub-22.


Really nicely done and great job on keeping almost the whole average sub 23. Also, Congrats on beating me in Kilominx for the weekly competition, you really deserved it, especially after your performance in this thread So great job!


----------



## Cuberstache (May 26, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Really nicely done and great job on keeping almost the whole average sub 23. Also, Congrats on beating me in Kilominx for the weekly competition, you really deserved it, especially after your performance in this thread So great job!


Thanks! It was so close though; you almost got me. And you had a better single. But my whole average in the weekly comp was sub-23 too :O


----------



## CubicOreo (May 31, 2018)

Round 12
Race to sub 35
Average of 12: 34.18

1. 40.29
2. 37.15
3. 33.72
4. 31.98
5. 29.85
6. 36.55
7. 33.65
8. 31.39
9. 28.18
10. 38.22
11. 37.92
12. 31.35


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 1, 2018)

Round 12
Race to sub-22 1/3
ao12: 21.733

23.635
23.17
(17.800)
20.029
(25.234)
21.300
20.700
24.823
22.376
22.359
18.573
20.367

8th solve was a +2, but I still got under my goal. It feels like I barely pulled this off with the counting 18 at the end. Hopefully next week will be more consistent.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 2, 2018)

Round 11
Road to sub 30 officially unofficial 
avg of 12: 29.97 1/3 Just barely.

Time List:
1. 27.87 
2. 28.37 
3. 33.73 
4. 30.52 
5. (25.95) 
6. 29.48 
7. (34.73) 
8. 31.62 
9. 30.62 
10. 26.73 
11. 29.92 
12. 30.84 

Round 13
Road to sub 30 officially unofficial
avg of 12: 30.37 0/3 Nope

Time List:
1. 34.62 
2. 28.63
3. 27.26 
4. 29.63 
5. 33.73 
6. (36.01) 
7. 31.41 
8. (26.73) 
9. 28.84 
10. 29.14 
11. 30.52 
12. 29.87 

Results and scrambles will be up tomorrow.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 4, 2018)

Round 11 and 12 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcSmptqXMbBNgv6sHIXHuScmWZczntJHz1W5xhTOrtQ/edit#gid=0
I will update the spreadsheet during the week once I have time.

Race to sub 35
@CubicOreo Ao12 for Round 11: 33.82 1/3 Great job and keep it up.
@CubicOreo Ap12 for Round 12: 34.18 2/3 Nice! One more week before you can graduate.

Race to sub 30 officially unofficially:
@cubeshepherd Ao12 for Round 11: 29.97 1/3 Close
@cubeshepherd Ao12 for Round 12: 30.37 0/3 Nope

Race to sub 23
@CuberStache Ao12 fro Round 11: 21.20 3/3 Congratulations on graduating sub 23.

Race to sub 22
@CuberStache Ao12 for Round 12: 21.73 1/3 You are doing really great with the improvement. Keep it up.




Spoiler: Round 13 Scrambles



1. R2' flip R2' F' BL U2 L' BR2 flip U L BL2 L U2 L2' U BR2 U2 R F2 R' U' R' U2' F R' U2' F2'

2. R L2' flip U R' BL' BR' U2 R' L BR2 flip F U' BR2 U' BR2' BL2 L2' R U2 R2 F' U' R F2' R U R' F2' R2

3. flip U' R' U2' F2' R U' BL' U flip U2 L' F' R L F2 L BR2 U R' F' U' R2' F R2' F U2 R' U2

4. R L2 flip BL' L' F2 R2 F' L' F flip U2' L BL' L' BR U2 BL2 L2 U2 F R2 F' R' F U2' F2' R2 U2' F'

5. flip F U' L' U BL2' U2 BL2' L flip BL2 U' L2' BR U F2' BL2 L2 R2 U2' F' U2 R2' F' U2' R2 F' U F' U'

6. R2 L2 flip R2 BR2' U' F L' BL2 U2' flip R F2 BR2' R2' U2 F BL2' U L2' U2' F2 U2' R U2' F2' U' F' R' U R2 F

7. L2 flip U BR BL2' BR2 U L2 BR' flip U R2' U2' F2' L2 U2 BL2' BR BL' U2 R2 F U' R F' U2 F2 U2' R2 U R2

8. flip F' R2' BL2' L2' U R' U flip F2' BL' U BR2' R2 U' L2' BL2 F2' U2' F' R' U' R2' U2 R2' F

9. R flip L2' F R' BR2' R2 BL U2' flip R2' L' F2 BR2' U' L2 U2 BL2 U R' F2 R2' F2 R2 U2' R2' U' F2 U2 R

10. R BR2 flip U2 L2 F' U2' L2' U' F' flip U' L' U2 BR2' U' L' BL BR2 U2 F2' R' U' F' U2' R F R2' U R2

11. R2 L2 flip F' R2 BL2 L2' U2 F' U' flip U' R2 F' L' U2' L2' BL2 BR2 U R2' U2' F2 R2' F' U F2 R U F2' U' F'

12. R2 flip U R2' U' BR2' R2' F' BR R2' flip R BR2' BL2' L U2 BL' U' L2 F2' R2' U R F2 R' U R2' F' R2 U F



Round 13 will most likely end on (June 8th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Parker Z (Jun 7, 2018)

Round 13
Sub 30
Average of 12: 30.027 0/3

Time List:
29.594
31.143
27.132
(24.931)
29.321
35.06
24.988
(39.96)
34.475
30.452
26.213
31.891


----------



## CubicOreo (Jun 7, 2018)

Round 13
Race to sub 35
Ao12: 34.29

1. 40.59
2. 33.54
3. 30.51
4. 31.68
5. 38.62+
6. 41.33
7. 32.84
8. 31.96
9. 29.93
10. 32.56
11. 35.94
12. 34.56

Yay I graduated


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 13 Results:

Race to sub 35
@CubicOreo Ap12 for Round 12: 34.29 3/3 Congratulations on graduating sub 35. Keep up the progress, and well done.

Race to sub 30
@Parker Z Ao12: 30.02 0/3 So so close to getting your goal. Hopefully it is better for you this week.



Spoiler: Round 14 Scrambles



R flip U L2' U2 R2' F2' U2 BL2' U' BL flip BR2 R' BL' L2' BL2' U' BR2' U' R2 F2 R2' F R' F2 R2 U2' R2' F' U2

BL2 flip U' L' U2 L2 BL' U2' L BR' flip U2' BL2 BR2 R2' BR U' L' BR2 R2 F2' U2' F' R' U2' F2' U R U' F' R2'

R2 flip R2 BR2' BL' U' L2 U2' BR flip U R2' U' BL2 L U BR2 BL2' L2 R2 F' R2' U2' R' F2' U2 R' U2 F2' U2' F2

U2 L F U' L' F2' flip L2 U' L U2 BL2 U2 L BR F2 R2' U' F' U2' R2 F2' R U F2 R2' U

F2 U2 L2' F2 R L' flip L2 U' R2' L2 BR' U' BL2 BR2' U' R2' F U2' R2 U2 R U' F2' U2' R

BL2 flip U2 L' BR R2' F BR R' flip L2 U' BR' R2' BR2' BL2' U F' R F' U' F' R2 U2 R2 F R' F'

U2' BL BR U2' BL2' L2 BR flip F2' R F' L2 U2' L2' BL2 BR2' U2' F2' U2' F' U2 R2' U2 R' U' R2 F'

L2 flip U2' BL2 U2' R F BR BL' U' flip R F' BL2 U L2' U2' R2' BR' BL2 R F' R2' F2 U' R2 F' R' F2 U2 F' R2'

U F2 flip U2' F' U' BL BR2 U2' BR2' flip R' U' L BL U' L2' U R U2 F R' F R2 U2 F2 U2 F R2

U L BR BL' U BL2' BR2' flip F2 U2' BR BL2' L BR U' BR2 U F U2 F R' U2' F2' U2 F' U2 F' U

BR2 flip U R' U2 F2 U F R2 flip U R2' BR2 U R' BL2 L' BR2' U2 F2 R2' F R2 U2' F' R2 F' R2 F2'

flip R2' F2 BR2' U F BL' U2 R' flip L2' BR' R' U2' BL2 L' BR2' R2' U R' U F R U2 R2 F U'



Round 14 will most likely end on (June 15th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 11, 2018)

Let me first of all apologize for not participating last week; it was finals week for me so I had a lot of schoolwork to get done. Now it's summer though, so yay!

Round 14
Sub-22 2/3
ao12: 21.614

24.201
19.835
18.962
(18.900)
22.362
19.363
20.235
21.935
24.102
(29.376)
24.502
20.640

Nice! Much more consistent than before.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 11, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> Let me first of all apologize for not participating last week; it was finals week for me so I had a lot of schoolwork to get done. Now it's summer though, so yay!


Thank you for apologizing, but there is no need to at all. These race threads are for anyone that wants to compete when ever they want to/have the time to do so, so you are just fine skipping a week.


----------



## CubicOreo (Jun 15, 2018)

Round 14
Race to sub-33
Ao12: 34.97 

1. 39.52
2. 30.34
3. 36.94
4. 32.17
5. (29.73+)
6. 30.65
7. (48.66)
8. 40.88
9. 32.74
10. 32.38
11. 37.88
12. 36.23


----------



## ARandomCuber (Jun 16, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Well since I do not see a thread for racing to sub x Kilominx I figured that I will start one. I will plan on posting new scrambles every Friday, and I hope that you enjoy competing.
> 
> Round 1 scrambles
> 
> ...


----------



## ARandomCuber (Jun 16, 2018)

Jaagrav Shakayala in the weekly competitions has a 3.22 Kilominx average and a sub-2 single. You might want to invite him here so he can tell you his tips and tricks!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 16, 2018)

ARandomCuber said:


> Jaagrav Shakayala in the weekly competitions has a 3.22 Kilominx average and a sub-2 single. You might want to invite him here so he can tell you his tips and tricks!


 I hope that you are being sarcastic! Right? And any of the threads are open to anyone, so if anyone wants to share ideas/tips they are more then welcome to do that, and I do not have to invite anyone, Just FYI in case you do not know.

Also, Why did you "Quote" my first post in this thread, without adding any content to it?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 14
Sub 30 officially
avg of 12: 27.64 1/3

Time List:
1. (34.62)
2. 25.92 
3. 29.14
4. 27.09 
5. (21.03) 
6. 27.30 
7. 34.16 
8. 25.73 
9. 27.93 
10. 22.04 
11. 26.17 
12. 30.87


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 14 Results:

Race to sub 35
@CubicOreo Ap12 for Round 12: 34.97 0/3 Sorry to see that this week was not great for you, but hopefully this week is better

Race to sub 22
@CuberStache Ao12: 21.61 2/3 Great job. One more week left.

Race to sub 30 officially
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 27.64 1/3



Spoiler: Round 15 scrambles



1. F2 flip L2 BL L2 U2 BR2 BL2' U2' BR2 flip U2 R U2 F' BL' L2' BL2' BR2 R2 F2' R F2 U' R2' U2' R2 F R2 U2'

2. flip F R2 BR' U' R BR2' flip U2 R BL2' BR' BL2' L U2' L2 U R2' F2 U2' R2 U F2' U2' F2 R F2' U'

3. R F2 flip U2 R2' U BL BR2 BL2' L flip R2' F BL2 L2' BL2 U2' L' BR2 R2' F' U R2' F' R2' U2' F' U2 R U2

4. flip R U R BR R F2 R2 flip U2 R2' BR' BL L2 BR' BL2' L2' BL U F' R' U2 F U' R U' F' U2' F' U F

5. R2 L2 flip U2' F2' R BL2' L2 F2' R BR flip R2' U2 F U BL' L' BL2 U2 BR2 R2' F U2 R' U2' F2' R2' F2 U2 F2' U F

6. U2' L2' BL U BL2' L2 flip R' BR BL2 BR' BL L' BR2 U F2' U F' U' R2 F2' R2' U' F2 R2' U2'

7. R F2 flip U2 R2 U2' R2 L' BR' BL flip F L2 F BR2' U' R2 BR2 BL2' R2 U' R2' F2' R' F2 R' F U2' R2' U' F

8. U2 R2' L BR2 R BR2 R2' U' flip F2 U' L BL2 U2' BL2 BR F2 U2' F2 U2' F' R2' U' R2' F2' U F2' U2

9. R2' flip U R' BR R2' U2 F2 R2' F2 flip U' BR2' U' BL2 U2' BL' L2' BL U2 R F' U F2' R U F' U2' F R2' U' R2

10. F2 flip BL U2 F U BR2 U2' BR2 flip F BL2 L BL' U' L2 U2' BR R2 U' R2 F2 U2' F' R2 U F2' R2' U R2

11. R2 U2' R2 F' BL2 L F2 U' flip R2 BR' R2' U' L2' BR2' U' BL2' U' F2' R2 F2' U F' U' F' U' F2 U2' R2 F2'

12. BR2 flip F2 BR U2 R' F2 L2' U flip R2 U2 L2 BL2 U' BR' BL2' BR U2' R F U F2' U' F' R2 U F2' U2' R'



Round 15 will most likely end on (June 22nd). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## ARandomCuber (Jun 21, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I hope that you are being sarcastic! Right? And any of the threads are open to anyone, so if anyone wants to share ideas/tips they are more then welcome to do that, and I do not have to invite anyone, Just FYI in case you do not know.
> 
> Also, Why did you "Quote" my first post in this thread, without adding any content to it?


Yeah, I am being sarcastic. Also, I was trying to reply on mobile and that was a struggle and a half SORRY!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 21, 2018)

ARandomCuber said:


> Yeah, I am being sarcastic. Also, I was trying to reply on mobile and that was a struggle and a half SORRY!


No worries at all. That makes a lot more sense and thank you for letting me know


----------



## CubicOreo (Jun 21, 2018)

Round 15
Race to sub-33
Ao12: 31.50 (yay)

1. 29.19
2. 34.20
3. 28.70
4. 32.67
5. (38.36)
6. 28.18
7. 35.20
8. 28.70
9. 29.61
10. 32.48
11. (24.80)
12. 36.12


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

Round 15 Results:

Race to sub 33
@CubicOreo Ao12: 31.50 1/3 Great job on getting your goal. Keep it up.



Spoiler: Round 16 Scrambles



1. L2' flip U2' L BL' L2' F2' R BR' flip U' R2' F' L BL2' U' BR2 BL U2' F R F2' U' R' F2 U' R2' F R2 U2'

2. U BR' U2' BR2' BL L2 flip R BL2 L2 F' BL' L BL2 BR2 U2' F2 U' R' U2' R F' U2' R2 F R2 F'

3. F2 flip R2 F U2 R2 BL2' BR2' U2' flip U2' BL2' BR R2' BR2 BL' U2 L' U R F R2 F R' U F R' U2 F' U'

4. L2 flip BR2' U' BL U' F' BR2' R' flip U2 R F' BR2 R2 BR' BL L' BL2 F R U2 R2' F' R2 U2' R U2' R2 U' R2'

5. F2 BR2 flip R F2' R2' BR2' R2' U' F flip U R2 BR' U2 L2' BR2' U' BR2 BL2' U2 R2 F2' R U2' R2' F2 R' F2' R' F U2'

6. BL' flip U2' F BL2' L2' U2 R U2 BR flip F' BR' BL2 U BL2 U2' BL R U2' F2 U R2 U R U' F2' R' F' R'

7. F' U' F L' BL U BR' flip L2 BL2' U BR2 U2 F2' L2 BR U2 F2 R2' U' R2' U2' R2 F2' R F' R F2'

8. R flip R2 BR BL2 U2 F2' L U flip R2 F2' U2' L' F2 BR2' U2 BL2 U2 F2' U2 R U' R2' U' F R2 F2' U2 F2

9. BR2' BL2 U R' BR2' BL' flip U L2 BR BL L2 U BR2 F R2 U2 F U2 F2 R F R F' R2' U

10. U R2' BR' U' F' L U' flip F L2 U2 L2 BL2' L2' R' U2' R2' U2' R F2' U' F R' F' R2

11. R flip L2 F2' R2 BR2' R BR' R2' flip U F' U BL2 U R L2' BR' U R' U R' F' R2' U' R2' F' R2 U' F'

12. R flip U2 R2' BL U2' L F2 R2 F2 flip U L' BR BL L' U2' BR' BL2 R U2 F' U F2' U R F2 U R' F2' U2





Spoiler: Round 17 Scrambles



1. flip L2' U L' BL U2' BR flip U2 F2 R2 L' BL U2 L' BR' BL U2 F2' R F2' R2' F' R U2 F U2 F R2'

2. flip R' BR' U F2' R2' BR2 R flip U F L' F L2' BL U BR2 U2' F' R U2' R F' U2' F' R2 U' F2 R2

3. F2 BL' flip U BR R' F2' U' L2 F' U' flip U' BL L2' BR2' BL' BR2 BL' F2 R2' F U2 R' U F' R U' R' F

4. U2' L2' F2' U' BR2 R F2 flip U F2 U' L2' U2' L BL2 BR2 U' R2 F2' R' U2 R2 U' R2' F2' U2' R' U R'

5. flip R2' BL2 U2 BR' BL2' BR2 BL' flip R2 F BL L2' U' R2 BR2 BL2' U F2' U R2' U' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2' U2

6. U2 F2 L' BR U2 L2' BL2' L flip L2 BR2 BL2 U' R2 BR BL' U R2 U R U' R2' U2 R2 F2 U' R'

7. R L2 flip R L2' BL2' U F' BR' U flip U BR' BL' U L' F2' L2' BR2' R2 U2' R2 F U2' R2' F2' U' F U2' F2' R2'

8. F' flip U F2' BR2' R2' BR U2 BL2 flip BR2' BL2' U' L2 BR2' BL' U' BR2 U2 F U' F2 U F2 R2' U2 R U' F' U2' F'

9. R' BL BR2 BL2' U2 BR2' flip U F R2 BL2 L U2 BL2 BR2' U F2' R' U F2' R2' F U2' F2 U2' F' R2'

10. R2 flip U2 F' R2 L2' U2 F2' U' F flip R BR2' BL' U2' BR U2' L' R2 F' R U2 F2' R2' U R2' F2 R2' U' F'

11. U L F2 L2' BL2' BR BL' flip R' BL2 U2' F2 L2 U BL BR2 U' F' R2 F2' R' U R2 F' U' R' F U2

12. flip U BL' L2 BR2' U R' U BR flip L2 U2' L2 F2' R2' U2 BR2 BL2' U2 R F' U2' R F R' U2' F2 U' F' U2' F'




Round 16 and 17 will most likely end on (July 6th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week. I am really sorry about forgetting to post the result and new scrambles this last week. I have posted scrambles for this week and next due to the lateness of this weeks scrambles, meaning you should have plenty of time to do both weeks worth of scrambles.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 29, 2018)

Round 16
Race to Sub-30
Ao12: 29.85

1. 29.68 
2. (22.35) 
3. 27.88 
4. 29.50 
5. 28.15 
6. 29.76 
7. 29.95 
8. 33.75 
9. (34.64) 
10. 29.95 
11. 30.44 
12. 29.40


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 9, 2018)

So after thinking this over (Posting new scrambles and results that is), I deiced that I will be posting new scrambles for this thread every week on Fridays. I am doing this because with trying to do this thread and all the others on the same day (which has been mostly Fridays) it takes about 1 hour or so to enter all the results and info, so I would like to now have every day with a different event. Thanks


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey all. I have been ridiculously these last several weeks and I have forgotten to update the race threads. I do sincerely apologize for that and I will try to be better at updating the race threads starting next week.

With that all being said, if someone would not mind posting new scrambles for this week, that would be greatly appreciated. If you do not want to worry about the previous results from the past weeks, I will update that next week after I get back from Nationals. I will take back over next week, but since I have a lot going on these next couple of days (not least because I need to pack and leave on Wednesday for Nats), if someone is interested in competing in this race thread and would like to post new scrambles that would be great. Thank you all for being patient and I do again apologize for falling behind on this thread.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

Round 16 Results:

Race to sub 30
@Metallic Silver Ao12: 29.85 - 1/3 Great job. 

Round 17 scrambles:

1. U2' L2' F U F2 L' flip U R' F U2 BL L2 U2' BL2' BR2 U F2' U2 R2' U' R2' F U F R2 F2' R'

2. U R2 flip U BR2' R2 BR BL BR2' U2' flip U2 R2' U F' R L BL2' BR2' U' R2 F R2 U' F R2 F' R F2 R2' F

3. R' flip R' U2 BR2' BL BR' BL' flip R2 L2 BL2 BR2' U' BL2' U' BL2' F2' U2' R2 F2 R2' F U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2

4. U2' F2 BL2 BR2' R' F' L BL2 flip R BL2' L' U BR2' R2' BR' BL2 L2' U2' F' U' F2 U F2 U2' R F U2 R2 F

5. F2 BR2 flip U L' BR2' R F R2 L' U' flip U F BR' BL L F2' BL2 U2' BR U R2' F' U R' U2' R2 F2' R2' F2' R' F2

6. L2 flip L2 U' L2' U' F U' BL2' flip L BR R' BR BL2' BR2 R U2' L2' U' F2' U2' R2' F U2' R F' U2' R U'

7. BL' U R2' F U BL' U2 flip L U2' BL L2 BR2 U2 BL U R U' R2' F2 R' F R' U2 F' U2' F

8. R2 flip U' R2' BR2' U BR2' R2' U' flip F BL L' BR' BL2 U BL F' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2' F2 R2 U F2 U2

9. BL2 flip BR U2 R' L2' BL2' U' flip R2' BR BL' L' U2 L' BL' BR U' R2 F2' U2' F2' R' F2 R2 F2' R2' F2 U'

10. flip U' R BL2' U2' F2 L flip F' BL2 BR2' U BR2 BL' L2' BR' U F' R F U2' R2' U' R F2' U2' R' U2' R2'

11. U F2' BL2' U2' L2 U2' F2 L2 flip R2 BR R2 U2' L2' BL U BR F' U F' U' R2' F' U F' U2' F2 U'

12. R2' L2 flip R2' BL2 L2 U2' BR2' R2 F flip U2' BL BR R BL BR2' BL2 L2' R' U2 F2' R2' F R F' R2' F' R2' F' U2

Round 17 will end on September 7th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 16 Results:
> 
> Race to sub 30
> @Metallic Silver Ao12: 29.85 - 1/3 Great job.
> ...


Since there is nothing new from this past week, the above scrambles will be for this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

Round 17
Sub 24
avg of 12: 23.49 1/3

Time List:
1. 23.41 
2. 26.52 
3. (18.36) 
4. 22.98 
5. 23.93 
6. (28.73)
7. 22.15 
8. 24.62 
9. 22.07 
10. 25.60 
11. 24.49 
12. 19.08


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Round 17 Results:

Race to sub 24
@cubeshepherd *Ao12: 23.49 *- 1/3 



Spoiler: Round 18 scrambles



1. R2' BL2' flip R2 L2 U F R L F2 flip U BL BR2' U2' BL2 BR2 U BL2 L' U2' R F' U2' R' F2 U R2 F' R2' F' R2 

2. flip R' BL2 L F2 R U2' L2' flip U R2' BL2 U' BR BL2 U2' L2' U' F R F2 U2' R U F' U2 R2' U2' R 

3. BR2 flip BL U F2 U2 BR' BL2' L' flip R2 L2' BR2 U' L2 BR2 U2' L' BL2' R2 F2' R' F U2 F' R2 U2 F' R' U2 R' 

4. F2 flip U2 R2' U2 F' BL2 BR2 BL2 L2 flip R2 L2 BR' U L2' BL2' BR2 U2' L2 U F' U R2' U' F2' R2' F R2 U2 R2 U R' 

5. F2 BL2 flip U BR2' U2 BL2' U2 L BL2 BR2' flip U2 F' R' F2' BL2' U L2 U2' BR2 U R2' F2 R' U F2 U' R' F U R' U' 

6. R2 L2' F BR R2 BL2 BR2 flip L2' BL2' U2' L' BL2' L2' BL2' BR2 U2' F2' R2' U2' F2' R2' F' R' U' F2 U2 F 

7. R BR2 R BR2' R2 F' BL U' flip U' BR2' BL BR2' BL BR' U2' L2' U2 F U2' F R' F2' R U R2' F' U' F2'

8. R flip U L2 F2' R2 BR flip R2 U2' F2' BL BR2' U L' BL2 BR2' U2 F2' U2' F' R F' R2' F2' U2' R2 U2 R2

9. F BR2 R2' U BL BR2 R' flip U2 F2 BR U2 BR2' U2 BL2 BR2' F2' R F' R' F2 U2 F' U2' R2' U R2' 

10. U2 R2' F' U2' R2 L BL U' flip R2' BL2' L2 BL2 BR2' BL' BR U R' F2 R2 F2' U F' U2' R2 F2' U2 R2 F2' 

11. BL2 flip F2 U2' BL' L2 U' R2 U flip U2 BL2' L' BL U2' R2 BL BR' F2 U' F U' R2' U R2 F U' F R' U2' 

12. L2 flip F' L' F R2' BR2' R2' BL2 flip U2' R2 F' R BR' U2 BR2 BL2' L' U2' R2 U' R2 U2' R F2 U F2 R F2 R2'



Round 18 will most likely end on September 21st, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 17 Results:
> 
> Race to sub 24
> @cubeshepherd *Ao12: 23.49 *- 1/3
> ...


Seeing as there are no new results, I will leave the scrambles for this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Seeing as there are no new results, I will leave the scrambles for this week.


Well (and again), since there are no new results this past week+ I will leave the scrambles that are posted above.


----------



## CubicOreo (Oct 31, 2018)

Round 18
Race to sub-33
Ao12: 30.17 (Almost sub-30. Oh well)

1. 31.76
2. 31.26
3. 30.47
4. 31.33
5. 26.33
6. (36.73)
7. 31.37
8. 29.72
9. 28.79
10. 27.66
11. (20.82)
12. 32.96


----------

